# halibut cheeks



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

We bought some halibut cheeks recently seasoned, oiled, and cooked them slowly in a 275 degree oven for about 20 minutes, with occasional basting, as recommended by  company who sold them. They turned out tough, stringy, and chewy, not at all like other cheeks of other fish which are typically real delicacy. Does anyone know of alternative ways to cook halibut cheeks that are better? What am I doing wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

Fast and furious is what I would have done.Thin slices quickly sauteed or thicker pieces breaded/battered and deep fried.Joe


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Gardenguru is right, and also, try using meat tenderizer like I do in beef so that it will be softer and quicker to be cooked.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Thank you for your ideas! I tried something quite different. I used a combination of two crab cake recipes and using halibut cheeks instead. They were good!


----------

